# Tortoise laying eggs in rain



## MichaelL (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey everyone, so I am expecting a second clutch within the next few weeks as my female has gained tons of weight and I'm pretty sure I feel either one or more eggs when checking by touching the inner back thigh area. There are supposed to be some rainy days in the next few weeks, and I'm a bit worried she'll either lay while it's raining or the eggs will get wet or she'll lay before it rains. I can just be very attentive and get the egg/s right after she lays, even if raining, but I was wondering.

Have any of your tortoises laid while it was raining? Should I put some tupperware covers over parts of the enclosure so she has a dry area to lay?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2021)

There's just no way to anticipate. She'll lay when (and where) she's good and ready.


----------

